# Z06 wheels on a goat?



## collins (Mar 24, 2007)

i'm picking up my '05 this week (hopefully) and i cant stand riding on stock wheels... does anyone know if the C5 Z06 wheels will fit? i've found some the guy's willing to part with them fairly cheap, and i think they'd look pretty good. however, i dont know what the sizes and offsets are on the wheels. anybody have any info on this? thanks in advance!


----------



## collins (Mar 24, 2007)

ok well nevermind then. thanks guys.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe you'll need some spacers and longer studs to make them fit...may have some rubbing too.

Corvette wheels have a different offset, 56mm in front.

It's definitely possible to have these on your GTO. Just need a little modification to get the wheels to fit right.


----------

